# TOMMY "classic customs"



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ok a lot of you guys know tommy personally and he has done alot to help 
a bunch of you out at differn't times ...

i ain't been able to get ahold of him for a month i've been callin 
and textin him and we had plans that he broke and that just ain't like 
him so finally his wife text me back last night and let me know the deal 

tommy and one of his freinds were in a car wreck and his freind was 
killed ...last spring tommy wrecked his bike and hurt his spinal cord 
and the doctors told him then that he would not be able to handle 
any thing like that again tommy has been in the hospital since this happened 
because he ripped his spinal cord again ...

he basically is in a coma "spell check" and he is non responsive at all 
and has been this way for close to a month 

i think he needs our prayers !!!!

our club is going to be takin up $$ for him this weekend 
and i am goin to see him the first of the week 
he is close to 4 hours from me but if you send something 
i will make sure he gets it 

if anyone wants to send cards or $$ they can send them to 
me and i'll be sure that his wife gets it . i know times are hard 
right now but i'm sure they alot harder for his family 
he has a little boy about 6 years old also 

so if you can do anything as far as money, send a card 
or keep him in your prayers because he would you 
and i most of you know this ....

here is my number 864-376-5986 perry 
and if you want my adress drop me a pm and i'll get it to ya


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i'll be praying for him and his family. he has helped me with my hydraulic questions


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

*THAT SUCKS TOMMY IS A GOOD DUDE.VERY HELPFUL AND ALL AROUND NICE GUY.PRAYERS FOR HIM AND HOPEFULLY A FULL RECOVERY.*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 29 2009, 10:19 AM~12847432
> *THAT SUCKS TOMMY IS A GOOD DUDE.VERY HELPFUL AND ALL AROUND NICE GUY.PRAYERS FOR HIM AND HOPEFULLY A FULL RECOVERY.
> *



yea it sucks for real his wife said they ae going to movin him to duke university


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Man Perry, and we were just talking about him. My prayers are with him, if you need anything man hit me up. :angel:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

DAMN THAT SUCKS. TOMMY IS A COOL ASS DUDE I WISH HIM AND HIS FAMILY THE BEST :angel:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man i hate to hear this shit. He is a great guy and has always taken care of me and my friends. I know he would have taken care of anyone of you on layitlow just the same.

I know times are tight for everyone, but i will certainly contribute in any way possible. We really need an address or paypal acct. to send donations to. :angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn man...not again...i hope he makes a full recovery to the best he can get


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 29 2009, 02:13 PM~12849267
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS. TOMMY IS A COOL ASS DUDE I WISH HIM AND HIS FAMILY THE BEST  :angel:
> *





X2...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam that some shitty news i hope he pulls thro let him know all on lil is thinking abpout him


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN, REAL COOL PEEPS I HOPE HE GETS BETTER!!!>HE WILL BE IN MY PRAYERS FOR SURE!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

it always happens to the good guys. hope he recovers soon.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow this sucks, Tommy and I have become good friends through transactions we have made and I hope he pulls through. I need to figure out a address too. I will send money.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

HERES A ADDRESS TO SEND DONATIONS IF NEEDED
103 GRANITE LN
ANDERSON SC. 29626
PERRY BUNKER

anyone that knows tha homie perry knows that tha money will get to him,,,,,,
thanks to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 29 2009, 06:42 PM~12852401
> *dam that some shitty news i hope he pulls thro let him know all on lil is thinking abpout him
> *



for reals i had been wondering where he has been


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2009, 11:25 PM~12853937
> *for reals i had been wondering where he has been
> *


he closed his lil accout because one of the moderators was fuckin with him


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

i have been friends with Tommy now for a few years, on lil....he has helped me in the past, so it's my turn to help him, by saying a prayer for him......
Jay from Australia.......
hurry up and get better Tommy, so you can finish your 60......
and i think you should stick with 4 wheels for a while......
hope to hear from you soon.....
jay....


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

KEEPING HIM IN MY PRAYERS.


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I just met him at the Obsession christmas party for the first time and he was cool as hell.I will keep him and his family in my prayers and try to send a few dollars.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

DAMN!!! I didn't know this? I am very sorry to hear the news!!!
Tommy's Family and his Obsession Family... Our prayers go out to you from the *~Majestics~*!!! Let us know if we can do anything for him or you guys!!! SERIOUSLY! :angel:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

A prayer for Tommy. Awesome guy and a great friend.

Father in the name of Jesus I pray that our brother Tommy makes a full and total recovery. You know the situation and exactly what is going on in his body. He needs healing Lord right now. We ask Lord that you heal his spinal cord and any other injuries he has right now. Help him back to his feet sooner than later. You are the One who has all power in your hands and the only One able to help him make a total and complete recovery. It may look bad now, but we have confidence that you can turn this situation around and see our brother through. We also ask that you comfort his wife and son Lord. Keep them in perfect peace and hold them in your loving armsthrough this difficult situation. We thank you for hearing this prayer Lord and belive what we have prayed for is already done. We know this because we are praying in the mighty, and matchless name of Jesus Christ. Amen. :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS TRYING TO HIT HIM UP ABOUT A MONTH AGO, WAS WONDERING. HE ALWAYS RETURNED MY CALLS


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

fucked up, Hope he gets better


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn thats sad, Our crew here @ B.M.H prayers go out to him and his family to fully recover...Dudes a straight up cat, no sugar coatin it !!!!!! Get Well homie


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Perry I will hit u up tomorrow. GOOD DUDE TALKED A CPL TIMES ON THE LIL ABOUT BIKES.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope he gets better, the board wont be the same without his "always colorful" comments.......


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope he gets better, the board wont be the same without his "always colorful" comments.......


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

im sorry to hear ..hope he gets better


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jan 30 2009, 07:05 AM~12857115
> *A prayer for Tommy.  Awesome guy and a great friend.
> 
> Father in the name of Jesus I pray that our brother Tommy makes a full
> ...


x100


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Jan 30 2009, 04:43 PM~12860982
> *I hope he gets better, the board wont be the same without his "always colorful" comments.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Prayers go out to him and his family... Hes a cool dude


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Its funny how stuff like this always happens to good people! Read these comments everyone is posting! If he were a asshole then stuff like this would never happen! Assholes just walk around everyday and shit never happens to them! I hate it for Tommy man!!! We still praying!!! :angel:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 30 2009, 10:28 PM~12864026
> *Its funny how stuff like this always happens to good people! Read these comments everyone is posting! If he were a asshole then stuff like this would never happen! Assholes just walk around everyday and shit never happens to them! I hate it for Tommy man!!! We still praying!!!  :angel:
> *


I told my wife the same thing earlier today.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

pm his address and i'll send him a card...............HE'S A REAL COOL DUDE AND IS ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP PEOPLE NO MATTER THE PROBLEM IS....PLEASE PM ME THIS INFO I CAN PAY MY RESPECTS TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY...







ALSO KEEP US INFORMD ON HIS PROGRESS PLEASE


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

The first time I ordered anything from Tommy was a set of tire skates. He made them for the cost of materials and shipped them to me for free. Then about 2 months ago i wanted to buy a set of the jackstands that bolted to the skates. I only wanted 2. Tommy made me 4, had them powdercoated, and sent them to me for free. Both times i tried to send more money but he refused it.

I just wanted to share my story for those that dont know Tommy. I know he has taken care of many others the same way.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2009, 10:22 AM~12865633
> *The first time I ordered anything from Tommy was a set of tire skates. He made them for the cost of materials and shipped them to me for free. Then about 2 months ago i wanted to buy a set of the jackstands that bolted to the skates. I only wanted 2. Tommy made me 4, had them powdercoated, and sent them to me for free. Both times i tried to send more money but he refused it.
> 
> I just wanted to share my story for those that dont know Tommy. I know he has taken care of many others the same way.
> *


yeah he hooked me up and ordered me a couple 360 low vids and sent them to me free when i was stuck in bed not feeling well,that actually meant alot to me....and thats not the first time he hooked me up with a freebie.....he really looks out for fellow riders,shit he even offered to come to my house and help me split the belly on my frame


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 31 2009, 09:33 AM~12865667
> *yeah he hooked me up and ordered me a couple 360 low vids and sent them to me free when i was stuck in bed not feeling well,that actually meant alot to me....and thats not the first time he hooked me up with a freebie.....he really looks out for fellow riders,shit he even offered to come to my house and help me split the belly on my frame
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Exactly, thats the kind of guy he is. And like i said i know he would help out anyone else on here the same if they needed something. Not too many people like that these days. If anyones ever deserved to be helped in a time of need its this guy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2009, 11:20 AM~12865868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Exactly, thats the kind of guy he is. And like i said i know he would help out anyone else on here the same if they needed something. Not too many people like that these days. If anyones ever deserved to be helped in a time of need its this guy
> *


ABSOLUTELY,HE'S A GOOD GUY AND THEIR FAR AND FEW ESPECIALLY ON LAYITLOW :|


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

real good dude! any updates on his condition?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2009, 03:51 PM~12868175
> *real good dude! any updates on his condition?
> *


x2


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about the Homie, Tommy. Perry was just telling me about it the other day. I'll get with you Sunday Perry! If you want to go on a weekend to see him I'll go with you just let me know. Any body that wants to send something let me or Perry know and I'll get it to Perry to take up to him and his family. 
Prayers go out for Tommy! 


Tommy is a good guy, He is the one that Donated the Rotisserie that was given away at OBSESSIONFEST! Everybody that can needs to help b/c he is a person that would do the same for anyone on here.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ANY UPDATES


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

his wife told me yesterday that they want to move him to duke 
university but the spinal doctor will not let them just yet 

that's about all i know for know but i am going 
to go see him the first of the week ....
ain't been able to be on here much latley but if any body has any 
????? hit me up 864-367-5986

and like i said if you send $$$ i'll get it to them 
if they do move him they will be in durham n.c and one of the lowalty guys hit me up and said they will take any thing to them because they right there
i don't think they are at home much ????

and we are tryin to get a pay pal account for him i'll let everyone know ...

thanks for your prayers i hope they work


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 31 2009, 10:44 PM~12870537
> *his wife told me yesterday that they want to move him to duke
> university but the spinal doctor will not let them just yet
> 
> ...


I know Tommy already has paypal, maybe you should ask his wife if we can just send it there and she can get it? That way it goes directly to the family and people wont have to worry about anything.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 31 2009, 10:44 PM~12870537
> *his wife told me yesterday that they want to move him to duke
> university but the spinal doctor will not let them just yet
> 
> ...


Dukes got some of the best doctors in the world.


so if they move him there, he is in good hands.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 31 2009, 09:44 PM~12870537
> *his wife told me yesterday that they want to move him to duke
> university but the spinal doctor will not let them just yet
> 
> ...


any word on him regaining consciousness?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2009, 10:46 PM~12870970
> *I know Tommy already has paypal, maybe you should ask his wife if we can just send it there and she can get it? That way it goes directly to the family and people wont have to worry about anything.
> *



yea i just didn't want to bug her more than i had to 
but a couple homies got his paypal acount ###
i'll get with her the first of the week like i said 
but i don't think people have anything to worry about anyway :uh:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

sad to hear that ill pray
tommie did help me alot
i hope he will get better


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn seemed like a real staight up good dude on here. That sucks.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 1 2009, 04:38 AM~12872727
> *yea i just didn't want to bug her more than i had to
> but a couple homies got his paypal acount ###
> i'll get with her the first of the week like i said
> ...


I know what your saying, and i didnt mean anything by that, Im just saying people would be more likely to give if they knew it was going directly to them as soon as its sent and that it would be available immediately for them to use.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i do NOT want to see this on page 2 again! :angry:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ny-boss i 2nd that KEEP THIS AT THE TTT OF THE FIRST PAGE. I SAID A PRAYER FROM HIM AND HIS FAMILY TO DAY IN CHRUCH.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT for tommy


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 29 2009, 07:56 AM~12847214
> *ok a lot of you guys know tommy personally and he has done alot to help
> a bunch of you out at differn't times ...
> 
> ...


Prayers to him and his family


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

rescued from page 2


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 31 2009, 10:44 PM~12870537
> *his wife told me yesterday that they want to move him to duke
> university but the spinal doctor will not let them just yet
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:33 PM~12885838
> *rescued from page 2
> *



it wasnt my fault i was gone in the afternoon


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

puttin it back on top


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 12:00 AM~12887973
> *it wasnt my fault i was gone in the afternoon
> *


 i believe you :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 07:03 AM~12891209
> *i believe you :cheesy:
> *



ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT AGAIN..... where u guys at


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 09:17 PM~12896818
> *TTT  AGAIN.....  where u guys at
> *


damn i wonder if theres any change?>


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 09:17 PM~12896818
> *TTT  AGAIN.....  where u guys at
> *


hey jeff hows it going homie?
i was chillin smoking a phatty for my homie tommy.......it was blueberry :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 07:27 PM~12896920
> *hey jeff hows it going homie?
> i was chillin smoking a phatty for my homie tommy.......it was blueberry :biggrin:
> *



haha..well im a non smoker so more for you lol...ya im sure the homie will post up some info when he gets a chance to be near the computer to let us know the condition of tommy


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I never met him but his post were always very helpful and positive. I remember thinking that he must be a kool as dude to be friends with! My prayers go out to him and his loved ones! Get better Tommy!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back TTT for the homie


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Feb 3 2009, 10:43 PM~12898661
> *I never met him but his post were always very helpful and positive.
> *


he is one of VERY FEW people that I have ever invited to my house.



of course, he met me somewhere nearby before hand, but he seemed ok enough, lol.





Tommy is a good dude.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

TTT for a quick recovery...We praying for you Big Tom :angel:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 08:51 AM~12902051
> *he is one of VERY FEW people that I have ever invited to my house.
> of course, he met me somewhere nearby before hand, but he seemed ok enough, lol.
> Tommy is a good dude.
> *


lol

He's been to my house too

good dude


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for our homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 07:51 AM~12902051
> *he is one of VERY FEW people that I have ever invited to my house.
> of course, he met me somewhere nearby before hand, but he seemed ok enough, lol.
> Tommy is a good dude.
> *



you didnt steal ur own shit and blame it on him though...thats a good host...lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 29 2009, 09:25 PM~12852789
> *it always happens to the good guys. hope he recovers soon.
> *


x2 This is the 1st time I heard about this  That sucks, We'll be praying for his recovery and the well being of his family


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 29 2009, 07:21 PM~12853282
> *HERES A ADDRESS TO SEND DONATIONS IF NEEDED
> 103 GRANITE LN
> ANDERSON SC. 29626
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

get ur ass back on top


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

prayer


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

to the top 4 a homie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 03:03 PM~12904874
> *you didnt steal ur own shit and blame it on him though...thats a good host...lol
> *


 :uh: ?



ttt for tttommy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 4 2009, 11:49 PM~12911415
> *:uh: ?
> ttt for tttommy
> *



oh i was just being a smartass to ur comment of you meeting him somewhere and he seemed okay so u let him come to ur pad....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 01:33 AM~12911815
> *oh i was just being a smartass to ur comment of you meeting him somewhere and he seemed okay so u let him come to ur pad....
> *


ohhh ok.


well, i dont let many people know where i live.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2009, 12:49 AM~12911925
> *ohhh ok.
> well, i dont let many people know where i live.
> *



ya i know what you mean...you can never be too careful


----------



## DECEPTIONS-95 (Apr 26, 2006)

TTT

Really good dude!!!
Prayers out to Tommy and best wishes to his family!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn no updates,wtf


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 12:54 AM~12911976
> *ya i know what you mean...you can never be too careful
> *


expensively if you stock air craft.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

stuff like this reminds you of how fragile life is. 
Tommys a cool cat on here, my prayers have been said for him.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

up, up and away


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back to the top before i go to bed


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 05:40 AM~12923247
> *back to the top before i go to bed
> *


nothing like a morning bump :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Damn, I haven't been on here much and then see this post when I finally do log on. My prayers go out to Tommy and his family. He is definitely a good dude.


----------



## chin checkin (Feb 6, 2009)

my prayers and thoughts go out to him and his family.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 6 2009, 04:59 AM~12923322
> *nothing like a morning bump :biggrin:
> *


for real..unless ur girl is gonna be late for work......oh wait u didnt mean that kind of bump lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 03:48 PM~12926651
> *for real..unless ur girl is gonna be late for work......oh wait u didnt mean that kind of bump lol
> *


or did i?! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 6 2009, 01:54 PM~12926724
> *or did i?! :biggrin:
> *


lol....maybe i dont want to know lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2009, 03:54 PM~12926732
> *lol....maybe i dont want to know lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

prayers out for the homies and his family


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back on top for the homie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ANY UPDATES????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12931762
> *ANY UPDATES????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


havent heard a thing...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

4 away from the bottom...putting it back on top


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn homie was on the bottom of the page...puttin it back up on my way out to bed....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2009, 06:03 AM~12940175
> *damn homie was on the bottom of the page...puttin it back up on my way out to bed....
> *


ive been slippin  wont happen again!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 6 2009, 03:46 PM~12928439
> *prayers out for the homies and his family
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Anytime ive had questions or needed parts tommy has always been there to help. He is only about 2 1/2 hours from me and has offered to leave me parts in the mailbox plenty of times so my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 8 2009, 07:42 AM~12940396
> *ive been slippin    wont happen again!
> *


its kool..ill let u slide


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2009, 02:12 PM~12941376
> *its kool..ill let u slide
> *


 :biggrin: ttt for our homie and a speedy recovery


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

any news


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

guy's nothin has changed i'll keep you posted 

if anyone wants to reach his wife the ###is 423-782-6322

thanks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 8 2009, 09:02 PM~12943936
> *guy's nothin has changed i'll keep you posted
> 
> if anyone wants to reach his wife the ###is 423-782-6322
> ...


damn  ........im gonna continue praying for him!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 8 2009, 07:02 PM~12943936
> *guy's nothin has changed i'll keep you posted
> 
> if anyone wants to reach his wife the ###is 423-782-6322
> ...



im sure she dont need 100 of us calling her and bugging her about it....it probably be best if we just wait for you to report to us....cuz when my dad was in the hospital i got so sick and tired of people calling me asking about it everyday...it gets overwhelming and quite frankly piss me the hell off...day after day after day with the same questions from the same people....they couldnt wait to hear anything they had to keep on bugging....


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh shit I just seen this topic. This is horrible news. Tommy has always been awesome to me. One of the very few people left on here that are always respectable. TTT for a great guy. I wish you and your family the best Tommy, get well soon! :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2009, 02:50 AM~12948065
> *im sure she dont need 100 of us calling her and bugging her about it....it probably be best if we just wait for you to report to us....cuz when my dad was in the hospital i got so sick and tired of people calling me asking about it everyday...it gets overwhelming and quite frankly piss me the hell off...day after day after day with the same questions from the same people....they couldnt wait to hear anything they had to keep on bugging....
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:420: smoked one for the homie...blueberry,his favorite :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

is he still in a coma?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2009, 03:02 PM~12962567
> *is he still in a coma?
> *


last i heard nothing had changed so id assume yes


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

damn thats some tough news to swallow. Tommy traded me for my 51, and rec'd the 62 i'm building right now.. its a sad thing when the best of people get in the worst of situations. my prayers are out to Tommy and his family; through blood and L.I.L.... may the hands of God heal you homie!!!! :angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn i go out of town for a doctors appoint and come back to find this on PAGE 2...WTF 

on a side note as well i seen that freestyle motocross rider JEREMY LUSK past away this past monday


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 01:38 AM~12969224
> *damn i go out of town for a doctors appoint and come back to find this on PAGE 2...WTF
> 
> on a side note as well i seen that freestyle motocross rider JEREMY LUSK past away this past monday
> *


yeah ,he got messed up i never understood what people see in that crazy shit though  
..i try to keep the homies topic uptop but i been busy between lawyers and doctor


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 06:34 AM~12971000
> *yeah ,he got messed up i never understood what people see in that crazy shit though
> ..i try to keep the homies topic uptop but i been busy between lawyers and doctor
> *



oh ya what did u do lol


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow, that sucks. He always seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 06:34 AM~12971000
> *yeah ,he got messed up i never understood what people see in that crazy shit though
> ..i try to keep the homies topic uptop but i been busy between lawyers and doctor
> *


probably the same reason why people dont understand why we put hydros on a car lol


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT for tha homie


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OK GUYS JUST SPOKE WITH TOMMIES WIFE ON TEXT .
AND WHAT SHE IS SAYIN IS TOMMY IS DOING ALOT BETTER 
THEY STILL HAVE HIM IN A COMMA THEY ARE KEPPIN HIM THAT WAY FOR NOW 

BUT THEY HAVE HIS BREATHING MACHINE TURNED DOWN TO 70%
WITCH IS GOOD IT WAS AT 100%

THE OPERATIONS THAT HE HAS WENT THROUGH HAVE WENT WELL
AND THAT THEY MOVED HIM THIS MORNIN TO DENVER CO.
TO THE CRAIG HOSPITAL IT IS A SPINAL CENTER 

SO FOR NOW LETS JUST PRAY FOR THE BEST......
AND HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 11 2009, 03:50 PM~12974606
> *OK GUYS JUST SPOKE WITH TOMMIES WIFE ON TEXT .
> AND WHAT SHE IS SAYIN IS TOMMY IS DOING ALOT BETTER
> THEY STILL HAVE HIM IN A COMMA THEY ARE KEPPIN HIM THAT WAY FOR NOW
> ...


ya it helps the body heal better when sleeping...my dad was in a coma for 20 days due to a gas explosion that burned 60% of his body..so thats good shit for the homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 11 2009, 05:50 PM~12974606
> *OK GUYS JUST SPOKE WITH TOMMIES WIFE ON TEXT .
> AND WHAT SHE IS SAYIN IS TOMMY IS DOING ALOT BETTER
> THEY STILL HAVE HIM IN A COMMA THEY ARE KEPPIN HIM THAT WAY FOR NOW
> ...


oooh thats great news,any progress is good progress.........our topic is helping him to heal :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12975250
> *ya it helps the body heal better when sleeping...my dad was in a coma for 20 days due to a gas explosion that burned 60% of his body..so thats good shit for the homie
> *


 :0 damn,atleast he's still with you


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 05:12 PM~12975277
> *:0 damn,atleast he's still with you
> *



by a hair...they gave him less than 1% chance of living


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HIS WIFE SAID SHE WAS GONNA TRY TO GET ON HERE 
AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Jan 30 2009, 08:05 AM~12857115
> *A prayer for Tommy.  Awesome guy and a great friend.
> 
> Father in the name of Jesus I pray that our brother Tommy makes a full
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 11 2009, 07:21 PM~12975352
> *HIS WIFE SAID SHE WAS GONNA TRY TO GET ON HERE
> AND CHECK IT OUT
> *


 incase she does ->...... :wave: hold in there,i know he's gonna be alright!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 07:18 PM~12975325
> *by a hair...they gave him less than 1% chance of living
> *


well you have alot to be thankful for bro.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm glad to hear he is doing better. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 06:00 PM~12975720
> *well you have alot to be thankful for bro.
> *


hell ya i do...i hope tommy beats the odds that are stacked against him


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


lets all hope for the best.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Damn, Im just seeing this topic, Tommy is a good guy, always willing to help anyone out. I hope he makes a full recovery from all this.


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

ttt for Tommy.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

thats great news, hope he gets better quicker, so he cant start hittin switches again.....
what injuries did he have and what opp did he get, ?
get well tommy...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

keepin it on top


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Bump! for Tommy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

back TTT


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

TTT for Big Tom Callahan


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I just found this out... I'm sorry to hear this. I will be praying for him and hopes he makes a full recovery...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

up for Tommy


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

his wife text me said she got to colorado and tommy made the move real
well and is lookin real good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 13 2009, 05:28 PM~12996166
> *his wife text me said she got to colorado and tommy made the move real
> well and is lookin real good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



good shit homie..keep us posted as much as u can without bugging the hell out of tommys' wife


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

real sorry to hear about this, hope everything goes well for him


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Good to hear that things went well...still a long way to go..his family will be in our prayers..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 14 2009, 09:50 AM~13000930
> *Good to hear that things went well...still a long way to go..his family will be in our prayers..
> *


X2........CMON TOMMY GET BETTER ALLREADY


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

PERRY CALL SO I CAN SEND SOME MONEYS TO TOMMY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT on my way to bed


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Afew years back, Tommy sent me two sets of dragging blocks that he was making at the time, just out of the goodness of his heart, no shipping no cost, no nothing, just 'cause I asked him afew questions about them. It made me feel great, and the way it went, I really think he got more of a charge out of being generous than I did out of his generosity. Tommy's not only cool, he's a big-hearted person which is a very rare thing now-days. He lives goodness, doesn't just talk about it. Hard to figure out why stuff happens to such good people. I see alot of you guys feel the same way I do about him.
Prayers work, for real. Scientific studies have shown it. It's straight out "positive vibes," that's all it is. And we're praying f/ him all the time.

Get better soon, Tommy!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Tommy Tommy Tommy...


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I sent his wife a text today to let her know that alot of people are pulling for him and his family.She thanked me and said it meant alot that so many people were praying for him.Maybe more people should drop her a line and give her some words of encouragement.Lot's of times in these situations you feel all alone and it might help if people sent her a text and let her know the family is in our prayers.I just thought a simple text was more appropriate than a phone call.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Feb 16 2009, 12:04 AM~13014392
> *I sent his wife a text today to let her know that alot of people are pulling for him and his family.She thanked me and said it meant alot that so many people were praying for him.Maybe more people should drop her a line and give her some words of encouragement.Lot's of times in these situations you feel all alone and it might help if people sent her a text and let her know the family is in our prayers.I just thought a simple text was more appropriate than a phone call.
> *



yea i agree maybe not tryin to get the 411 
just say you thinkin about them ??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hate to hear this type of shit hope he recovers all right when he does tell him to stay his ass in the house :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

back TTT for the homie! Tommy we're all rootin for ya over here bro!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 16 2009, 04:15 PM~13019404
> *hate to hear this type of shit hope he recovers all right when he does tell him to stay his ass in the house  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry to hear what happened. Wish him the best and best wishes go out to the Family and close friends.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

TTT for Tommy...we believing God that he is getting better everyday and that he will have a total and complete recovery from this....Mrs. Tommy, stay strong and be encouraged..the Lord is working and we are lifting your husband up in prayer daily. If you check this post today my family and I want to say :wave:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHE TEXT ME YESTERDAY AND SAID TOMMY IS DOING 
ABOUT THE SAME ............THEY ARE KEEPIN HIM IN A COMA 
SO THAT HE DON'T HURT HIM SELF !!!!!!

SHE ALSO SAID THAT SHE HAD A CHANCE TO GET ON HERE 
LOOK AT WHAT EVERYONE HAD WROTE AND CRIED FOR AWHILE 
AND TOLD ME TO TELL EVERYONE THANK YOU FOR THEIR PRAYERS , THOUGHTS
AND ALL THE KIND WORDS THAT WAS SAID ABOUT HIM ...

SHE ALSO SAID THAT THEIR MAIN CONCERN NOW IS 
HIS LEGS AND WALKIN ???

SO TOMMY GET YOUR ASS BETTER YOU CRACKER ASS FUCKER YOU    

WE ALL IN YOUR CORNER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT, i have faith.....i know he'll be alright


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 17 2009, 01:21 PM~13029005
> *SHE TEXT ME YESTERDAY AND SAID TOMMY IS DOING
> ABOUT THE SAME ............THEY ARE KEEPIN HIM IN A COMA
> SO THAT HE DON'T HURT HIM SELF !!!!!!
> ...


while he is in his coma they should have a physical therapyst comin to his room to move his legs and arsm and hards so that they dont become weak or stiff...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13033265
> *while he is in his coma they should have a physical therapyst comin to his room to move his legs and arsm and hards so that they dont become weak or stiff...
> *



i think that's the point they don't want him to move 
because they don't know exactly what all he has hurt 
they waitin on every thing else to heal so they can do a surgery


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i pray he comes back to 100% him self. docs always talk about this not walking stuff, i think he can do it


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 18 2009, 10:13 AM~13038295
> *i think that's the point they don't want him to move
> because they don't know exactly what all he has hurt
> they waitin on every thing else to heal so they can do a surgery
> *



true but they should be able to know what kind of damage has been done with X-ray..now im not doctor but i did spend 6 months in a hospital and pick up things lol...but hopefully they can find out soon cuz it took my dad a couple months to learn to walk again after being in a coma for 20 days and bed ridden for an additional 2 months


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I keep checking this post in the hope of good news. I feel for his family. I have a daughter that would be lost without me. Get well Tommy.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I GOT MONEY TO GIVE THE FAMILY AND NO ONE WILL CALL ME BACK


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 17 2009, 02:21 PM~13029005
> *SHE TEXT ME YESTERDAY AND SAID TOMMY IS DOING
> ABOUT THE SAME ............THEY ARE KEEPIN HIM IN A COMA
> SO THAT HE DON'T HURT HIM SELF !!!!!!
> ...


PM THE HOSPITAL HE IS AT SO I CAN SEND HIM FLOWERS AND $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Can we please keep the ignorance and nonsense out of this post...this is only for those that seriously want to wish the family well and for those that want to offer words of encouragement for his wife and child. This is not a game, please keep filthy language and immature commnents in off topic. Thank you.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Tommy to the top for you homie...we know you pulling through.. Your family needs you and so do we bro. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 20 2009, 02:32 PM~13060018
> *Can we please keep the ignorance and nonsense out of this post...this is only for those that seriously want to wish the family well and for those that want to offer words of encouragement for his wife and child.  This is not a game, please keep filthy language and immature commnents in off topic.  Thank you.
> *


WHO / WHAT ARE YOU REFFERING TOO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 10:55 PM~13044758
> *true but they should be able to know what kind of damage has been done with X-ray..
> *


you aint gonna see any extent of spinal damage from an x-ray. :uh: 




talked to Tommys wife this morning. She is definitely in high spirits thanks to everyone who has contacted her for support.


keep it up.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

It has been taken care of so it's all good homie..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Wheres Tommy at when I feel like bitchin about gas prices


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH 626364 (Jan 23, 2007)

tommy is a cool ass guy, we been friends for years. best wishesss

me and tommy have nosed up plenty of times. if i get him he comes right back and gets me


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ttt for the homie


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13045711
> *I GOT MONEY TO GIVE THE FAMILY AND NO ONE WILL CALL ME BACK
> *



MAN SHE SAID JUST TO HOLD UP THAT SHE IS NOT IN NEED 
OF ANYTHING JUST YET ???? AND TOMMY IS STILL UNDER SO 
HE REALLY WON'T KNOW WHO DID WHAT SO JUST HOLD ON AND KEEP YOUR 
FINGERS CROSSED THAT HE DOES GOOD WE GOT $$$ FOR THEM ALSO 
BUT SHE DON'T SEEM TO WANT IT JUST YET .....

LETS JUST SEE HOW IT WORKS OUT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SHE TOLD ME TODAY THAT THEY BEEN WAKIN HIM UP FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS 
A DAY AND THAT HE IS DOING BETTER NOT SURE IF HE CAN TALK OR NOT ??


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13091019
> *SHE TOLD ME TODAY THAT THEY BEEN WAKIN HIM UP FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS
> A DAY AND THAT HE IS DOING BETTER NOT SURE IF HE CAN TALK OR NOT ??
> *


 :0 that sounds like progress :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13091019
> *SHE TOLD ME TODAY THAT THEY BEEN WAKIN HIM UP FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS
> A DAY AND THAT HE IS DOING BETTER NOT SURE IF HE CAN TALK OR NOT ??
> *


good shit for the homie...fentanyl is the shit lol


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Man, that is great news...Up top for Tommy. Come on bro we looking to see you walking and talking real soon homie.

I remember when I had my Regal and one of my trailing arms broke the ear off the rear end. I talked to Tommy and he said bring it to him and he would take care of it. I took it to his house and even though I got there late he still worked on it, in the cold then didn't even charge me. He even fed me! This is a real lowrider to the core and a great overall person. He goes over and above what 90 percent of the people in this world would do for people. 

Tommy we got mad love for you bro and we know you going to come out of this and be 100% in no time. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 24 2009, 10:02 AM~13095382
> *Man, that is great news...Up top for Tommy.  Come on bro we looking to see you walking and talking real soon homie.
> 
> I remember when I had my Regal and one of my trailing arms broke the ear off the rear end.  I talked to Tommy and he said bring it to him and he would take care of it.  I took it to his house and even though I got there late he still worked on it, in the cold then didn't even charge me.  He even fed me! This is a real lowrider to the core and a great overall person.  He goes over and above what 90 percent of the people in this world would do for people.
> ...




:yes:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2009, 10:10 PM~13091373
> *good shit for the homie...fentanyl is the shit lol
> *


until the patches leak and KILL people. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 24 2009, 09:02 AM~13095382
> *
> 
> Tommy we got mad love for you bro and we know you going to come out of this and be 100% in no time. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 24 2009, 10:16 AM~13096201
> *until the patches leak and KILL people. :uh:
> *



they had my dad on that shit, he would have some off the wall dreams...and wouldnt remember much of the tramatic cleaning of his wounds....which is good cuz that shit was awful...im glad he dont remember those times


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2009, 12:14 PM~13096734
> *they had my dad on that shit, he would have some off the wall dreams...and wouldnt remember much of the tramatic cleaning of his wounds....which is good cuz that shit was awful...im glad he dont remember those times
> *


dont get me wrong, they can be a good thing, but some of them have leaked and basically over dosed people instead of acting as a controlled release.

its scary because WE (as patients) trust doctors and the pharmaceutical companies because we dont have a choice. your dad was burned badly right? thats scary stuff.



speaking of scary stuff, lets keep praying and thinking about Tommy and his wife and family. 


i was thinking, this topic should be PINNED at the top, Tommy has helped out a lot of people, in some cases GIVEN AWAY stuff just to help people do the right thing so they didnt have to sacrifice due to their budgets. not many people do that, and he doesnt ask for anything in return. i still remember when he came to my place i gave him a few items, nothing big, just a couple of things and some degreaser that i had a few cases of, but his appreciation for such a small item says a lot about his character. he delivered a body cart to me and would not accept any extra money for gas no matter how hard i tried to pay him. lets face it, not many people are like that. 

he has suffered severe trauma, it would be nice for him to actually see the support and prayers so far in this topic.



so Gary, how about pinning this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

i PMed Gary to see if he will pin this topic at the top.


so... :dunno: we will have to wait and see.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2009, 09:32 AM~13116516
> *i PMed Gary to see if he will pin this topic at the top.
> so... :dunno:  we will have to wait and see.
> *


pin this!!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Until this topis is pinned....TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Looks like some good progress. Get well homie, we wish you a full recovery.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Definitely should be PINNED WTF!!! 

TTT for you Tommy.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 26 2009, 11:04 PM~13123700
> *Definitely should be PINNED WTF!!!
> 
> TTT for you Tommy.
> *


WTF, this topic was on page 2.... :angry: 



needs to be pinned, im just saying.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 27 2009, 04:26 PM~13129869
> *WTF, this topic was on page 2.... :angry:
> needs to be pinned, im just saying.
> *


damn we slippin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 26 2009, 07:29 AM~13116510
> *dont get me wrong, they can be a good thing, but some of them have leaked and basically over dosed people instead of acting as a controlled release.
> 
> its scary because WE (as patients) trust doctors and the pharmaceutical companies because we dont have a choice. your dad was burned badly right? thats scary stuff.
> ...



i would have had this topic pinned a while ago, but i dont know any of the moderators lol....i dont got it like that as we would say hehe..

TTT for tommy


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT
CMON TOMMY HURRY UP AND GET BETTER....
FROM YOUR BUDDY DOWNUNDER...


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

ttt for tommy.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

TTT. Get better soon homie. Always helpfull.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT before i go to bed


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

morning bump,were all thinkin of ya homie.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well time for me to bump it. Get well man.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

back to the top Tommy....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

bout to go to bed, so....


TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13148882
> *bout to go to bed, so....
> TTT
> *



DOIN THE SAME TTT


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Monday morning bump for Tommy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 2 2009, 09:19 AM~13151149
> *Monday morning bump for Tommy
> *


morning bumps are the best,just seems to make the day go that much better :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:biggrin: I agree


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

ttt


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

bump again.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 2 2009, 10:21 AM~13152079
> *morning bumps are the best,just seems to make the day go that much better :biggrin:
> *



ya just wait till hump day gets around lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

wonder why this topic hasnt been pinned??


you gotta guy who has literally given away tons of stuff to help people out, yet this topic hasnt been pinned. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Until the pin, up top for Tommy's total recovery...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2009, 10:39 PM~13157896
> *wonder why this topic hasnt been pinned??
> you gotta guy who has literally given away tons of stuff to help people out, yet this topic hasnt been pinned. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i know he was beefing with a mod or mods and they were gonna bann his ass so he went and unregistered his screen name just to beat them to the punch.....real talk :yessad:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 08:31 AM~13163762
> *i know he was beefing with a mod or mods and they were gonna bann his ass so he went and unregistered his screen name just to beat them to the punch.....real talk :yessad:
> *


 :uh: WHY WOULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT? PROOF


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 3 2009, 11:32 AM~13163776
> *:uh:  WHY WOULD YOU SAY SOMETHING LIKE THAT? PROOF
> *


i probably still got the p/ms :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 08:40 AM~13163847
> *i probably still got the p/ms  :uh:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 3 2009, 11:45 AM~13163885
> *
> *


 :0 all his shits deleted his profile ,s/n i got a couple messages from him but i cant find the one where he said that about the mods ,i think he had mentioned it in someones topic but i can search his topic replys cuz his name is gone.......but i swear i got no reason to lie!!!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i was going through mad old reinforcement thread today doing research.... man he was in a bunch of em helpin homies out... ttt lets get this pinned. don't make me start a fucking poll. thats it i'm doing it. ttt for tommy.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2009, 05:19 PM~13167561
> *i was going through mad old reinforcement thread today doing research.... man he was in a bunch of em helpin homies out... ttt lets get this pinned. don't make me start a fucking poll. thats it i'm doing it. ttt for tommy.
> *


hes very helpful,oooh and wayne have you checked out empire customs topic? they sell a partial reinforcment kit for around 400$ comes with all the parts needed simply weld them in ,they look damn good too


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2009, 02:19 PM~13167561
> *i was going through mad old reinforcement thread today doing research.... man he was in a bunch of em helpin homies out... ttt lets get this pinned. don't make me start a fucking poll. thats it i'm doing it. ttt for tommy.
> *


 :0 :0 START A POLL HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2009, 02:19 PM~13167561
> *i was going through mad old reinforcement thread today doing research.... man he was in a bunch of em helpin homies out... ttt lets get this pinned. don't make me start a fucking poll. thats it i'm doing it. ttt for tommy.
> *



x2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 3 2009, 04:19 PM~13167561
> *i was going through mad old reinforcement thread today doing research.... man he was in a bunch of em helpin homies out... ttt lets get this pinned. don't make me start a fucking poll. thats it i'm doing it. ttt for tommy.
> *



:rofl:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 04:24 PM~13167609
> *hes very helpful,oooh and wayne have you checked out empire customs topic? they sell a partial reinforcment kit for around 400$ comes with all the parts needed simply weld them in ,they look damn good too
> *


ttt for tommy and his family.


(and empire customs is the shit, great parts and good people.......this coming from someone who hates everything  )


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT for Tommy and the family. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 05:24 PM~13167609
> *hes very helpful,oooh and wayne have you checked out empire customs topic? they sell a partial reinforcment kit for around 400$ comes with all the parts needed simply weld them in ,they look damn good too
> *


yea i sent them a pm yesterday. thanks bro, good looking out. 


back ttt for tommy


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Hump day bump for Big Tom :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

damn


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*

I have sat back and watched this thread since its conception, and would like to finally respond

I cannot say that I knew Tommy very well, nor that we chatted all the time. but we did talk quite a few times over the years, and he was always a great guy to talk to. we talked about rotisseries alot..lol. and that damn caprice with the monster lock up ( i have a sweet spot in my heart for bubble caprices, so I always chat with someone who has one at one point or another :biggrin: )
but this kinda thing I wouldnt wish on someone I hated, let alone someone I liked and respected! I have been thru a severe car accident and have a very touchy back, and can completely relate to how critical these types of things are
so on behalf of all the crew over here at EMPIRE CUSTOMS we wish Tommy and his family all the best, and would appreciate if someone could forward some contact info to us in a PM so we can send something thier way  

BTTT for Tommy :thumbsup: *


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 10:31 AM~13163762
> *i know he was beefing with a mod or mods and they were gonna bann his ass so he went and unregistered his screen name just to beat them to the punch.....real talk :yessad:
> *


 :0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

bump, tommy how you keep getting on the bottom?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 5 2009, 09:29 AM~13188262
> *bump, tommy how you keep getting on the bottom?
> *


its cuz it hasnt been pinned yet


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

TO......THE........TOP......Come on Big Tom, we know you getting better everyday.
All glory to God for His grace and mercy in this situation. We thank you Lord for your abillty to heal and restore our friend Tommy. For your ability to comfort his family and provide all their needs while he is in the hospital. In Jesus name, Amen. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been reading up as this post goes along, replied afew pages back, and it's GREAT that everyone is wishing "positiveness" to Tommy and his fam.
If Tommy did have a beef w/ a Mod on here, it's because Tommy stood up f/ what he believed in, he didn't lay down when challenged, and my bet is that Tommy wasn't out of line w/ whatever position he held. Tommy isn't a bully or a hot-head, or someone who talks stuff about what he knows nothing about. From my dealings w/ Tommy, I'll put my $ on the idea that Tommy had "good reason-like proof/evidnece/whatever the situation called f/, that backed up what his position was. I'm not saying that this guy could NEVER be wrong, but he's not one to run his face "off the cuff."
I'm not taking Tommy's side due to him being in the position he's in, but because he's a "real" guy, no plastic in him.
My fam and I are still praying f/ him and his.

This reply has NO intended bad vibes to ANYONE who mentioned Tommy's beef w/ whoever. Strictly my opinion.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Friday Morning, working 4 hours getting paid for 8 bump... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 5 2009, 12:44 PM~13189679
> *TO......THE........TOP......Come on Big Tom, we know you getting better everyday.
> All glory to God for His grace and mercy in this situation.  We thank you Lord for your abillty to heal and restore our friend Tommy.  For your ability to comfort his family and provide all their needs while he is in the hospital.  In Jesus name, Amen. :biggrin:
> *


amen!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

ttmft for tommy. if they won't pin it WE WILL!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SORRY GUY'S BEEN BUSY AND IN AZ AT THE SHOW ...
BUT ANYWAY TOMMY TEXT ME THE OTHER NIGHT 
AND SAID HE IS DOING GOOD ....THEY LET HIM WAKE UP 
A FEW HOURS A DAY THEN PUT HIM BACK UNDER 
HE SEEMED REAL DEPRESSED ABOUT HIS FREIND I'M SURE 
HE JUST GOT THE NEWS WHEN HE WOKE UP ...HIS WIFE SAID THAT HE CAN'T TALK WELL THAT THEY HAVE HIS JAW WIRED SHUT YET BECAUSE HE BROKE THAT ALSO .....BUT HE HAS HIS PHONE AND CAN TEXT SO IF YOU WANT TO 
TEXT HIM YOUR PRAYERS OR ANYTHING PM AND I WILL SEND YOU HIS ###

HE IS STILL IN DENVER AND SEEMS TO BE GETTIN BETTER EVERYDAY 
AND THIS SEEMS TO BE A GOOD PLACE FOR HIM... HE SEEMS TO BE GETTIN BETTER FASTER THERE THAN IN TN.


SO KEEP THE PRAYERS UP THEY DIFF SEEM TO BE WORKIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:09 PM~13203811
> *SORRY GUY'S BEEN BUSY AND IN AZ AT THE SHOW ...
> BUT ANYWAY TOMMY TEXT ME THE OTHER NIGHT
> AND SAID HE IS DOING GOOD ....THEY LET HIM WAKE UP
> ...


 :0 this is great news!!!.....we're roootin for ya tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 08:23 PM~13203925
> *:0 this is great news!!!.....we're roootin for ya tommy :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 7 2009, 11:09 AM~13203811
> *SORRY GUY'S BEEN BUSY AND IN AZ AT THE SHOW ...
> BUT ANYWAY TOMMY TEXT ME THE OTHER NIGHT
> AND SAID HE IS DOING GOOD ....THEY LET HIM WAKE UP
> ...


thats great news.......
i would like to text him, but i'm in Australia, and my cell won't do the states... when you talk to him,can you send him by best and wish him a quick recovery...
jason.....
TTT....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 7 2009, 08:11 PM~13212707
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



bump........... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn this saddens me, tommy is a good person, i hope he pulls thru , god bless him


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh man ,,,This guy went out of his way & sent My sisters & I some stuff for thier project regal awhile back..........





I will without a doubt say a Prayer for the man Right now:

** Lord , Many do not know the meaning of your sons crucifiction on the cross & that you sent him to die on that cross for our sins.... I pray that you will Forgive this man for his sins, that he has not yet asked forgiveness for.... Tommy may be a man of god & live in Your word more than I ,,,, But he needs my prayer & I ask that you hear me out ....... 

Please come into the hearts & souls of those around Tommy - Within his reach / Within those around the world , who he has inspired , helped kindly , who he has brought joy to & Even those who he has had conflicts with...... Please see to it that you take care of him & his family & I ask of you - that I may carry some of his & his Family's Burdens upon me & my family................... In Jesus's name - Amen *





I have a toilet seat i been waiting to paint / Im Gonna start it now ,,,, I would like to see that He gets it ................ 


Can someone PM about getting this to him / Any info on his favorite colors , ect ......?????????????? LMK


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Just read that he is pullin thru ....... Well,, thats what i read..... If so ,, Keep pushin & pullin man ,,, I damn near passed out when i read that 
) 

Even tho your not within reach - That dont mean you didnt touch others lives in a good way .... I owe you for your good deeds you seen to my family / We owe you.




If your situation improves - Im down to book a flight this summer to help you out & return the favor ........... I owe too many people A heartfelt Thanks to those who are no longer here....


You push & pull as much as you can & I will ask god once more to Bare your burdens weight upon my shoulders .............. BOB_T


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

The word that Tommy's getting better is "GREAT" news. No doubt that all the "positive vibes" (prayers by the people) have made a really big difference. 
I'm looking to the day that Tommy posts his "come-back" reply here on this topic. I know it'll happen. I also know that he'll be back in the shop fabricating more of his quality work. 
TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's keep up the prayers, they've worked so far...


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Monday morning, Tommy doing so well he is txting bump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lookin forward to hearing from you tommy


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 9 2009, 09:21 AM~13222701
> *lookin forward to hearing from you tommy
> *


qft x2! back to the top for you tommy.


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT for Tommy. :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Just got a text from Tommy's wife a few mins ago, Tommy is having surgery on his back right now. This is the surgery that will give insight on the walking situation. We need to be in serious prayer and really walk in faith that the surgery is 1000% successful and Big Tom will be walking again without a problem. 

Father, in the name of Jesus, we ask right now that you guide the hands of the surgeons that are working on our brother Tommy. You are the one who has given them the ability to perform surgery so please be with them as they repair his back and anything else. We believe by faith, that by your power, grace and mercy Tommy will be walking and talking again like normal. We thank you for our brother Tommy and his family. Watch over his wife and child and let your hand of protection and favor be heavy upon them. Comfort them like only You can Father God. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayer and we wait in grateful expectation for the testimony of Tommy and his family. We know he will be alright because you are with Him. Thank you once again for hearing our prayer because we pray these things, and know by faith, we will have our request manifested, in Jesus name...Amen


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Amen brother. thanks for the update. I texted him some well wishes yesterday. bump.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Up Top!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Just got a text from Tommy's wife, said everything went well with the surgery (Thank you Jesus!!) and she is going back to see him. The phones will be turned off for this so if you have his number and don't get a text back from his wife this is why. I want to thank all those who have been praying for Tommy and sending him well wishes. We are a community and when something like this happends we need to pull together and support one another like we are doing on here. God bless you guys and gals... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad to hear he's getting better. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

:angel: KEEPING HIM IN MY PRAYERS GET WELL SOON TOMMY :angel:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 10 2009, 04:29 PM~13237637
> *Just got a text from Tommy's wife, said everything went well with the surgery (Thank you Jesus!!) and she is going back to see him.  The phones will be turned off for this so if you have his number and don't get a text back from his wife this is why.  I want to thank all those who have been praying for Tommy and sending him well wishes.  We are a community and when something like this happends we need to pull together and support one another like we are doing on here. God bless you guys and gals... :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEA! And even more good news ... we are now pinned! bump for the pin! :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 11 2009, 05:14 AM~13245909
> *Even more good news ... we are now pinned! bump for the pin!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: x132784367843 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 11 2009, 08:14 AM~13245909
> *HELL YEA! And even more good news ... we are now pinned! bump for the pin!  :biggrin:
> *


took long enough,look what you mean to us tommy :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:30 AM~13247529
> *took long enough,look what you mean to us tommy :biggrin:
> *


x2.Hopefully he will return to LIL when he recovers.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Mar 11 2009, 12:43 PM~13247658
> *x2.Hopefully he will return to LIL when he recovers.
> *


he better or else :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 11 2009, 05:14 AM~13245909
> *HELL YEA! And even more good news ... we are now pinned! bump for the pin!  :biggrin:
> *


X2......HOPE HE PULLS THROUGH EVERYTHING...............


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Mar 11 2009, 09:43 AM~13247658
> *x2.Hopefully he will return to LIL when he recovers.
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

come on cracker get right we pullin for ya


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

feels weird not having to post in here to bump it anymore. fuck it, i'll post anyway! ttss for tommy! (to the same spot)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 12 2009, 09:05 AM~13257523
> *feels weird not having to post in here to bump it anymore. fuck it, i'll post anyway! ttss for tommy! (to the same spot)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Just talked (text) to him he says he's in a normal room now, but he still can't get out of bed. I told him we were praying for him and we were all positive he would be ok with some time


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

yea he text me earlier said he feelin alot better :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

TOMMY helped me out a while ago with some gear problems i was having. hope you get even better homie


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Tommy text me yesterday and I am happy to say, just like the others have mentioned Tommy is doing better. I want to say thank you again to everyone on here who has posted, and prayed and believed God for Tommy's recovery. He is a great person and one of the pillars in the lowriding community. As we continue to pray please remember to keep his wife and child lifted to the Lord as well. 

We are waiting patiently for Tommy's return home and his first post on here!! :biggrin: We got alot of love for you and your fam Big Tom. Get home soon.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 13 2009, 08:12 AM~13268012
> *Tommy text me yesterday and I am happy to say, just like the others have mentioned Tommy is doing better.  I want to say thank you again to everyone on here who has posted, and prayed and believed God for Tommy's recovery.  He is a great person and one of the pillars in the lowriding community.  As we continue to pray please remember to keep his wife and child lifted to the Lord as well.
> 
> We are waiting patiently for Tommy's return home and his first post on here!!  :biggrin:  We got alot of love for you and your fam Big Tom.  Get home soon.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HE TEXT ME AWILE AGO AND SAID HE FELLIN ALOT BETTER 
AND THAT HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO COME HOME IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS 

HE SAID THEY TOLD HIM IT WILL BE ATLEAST A MONTH BEFOR 
HE CAN START THEROPY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 AM~13293737
> *HE TEXT ME AWILE AGO AND SAID HE FELLIN ALOT BETTER
> AND THAT HE MIGHT BE ABLE TO COME HOME IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS
> 
> ...



let him know KINGFISH said whats up...and i got a boot with his name on it for giving us a 2nd scare...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and i apologize for not posting in so long...i didnt realize the topic was pinned...i never pay attention to that part of the room lol...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

TTT FOR TOMMY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: im so glad things are looking up for the homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 17 2009, 05:44 PM~13308571
> *:biggrin: im so glad things are looking up for the homie
> *


x2


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Just got a text from Tommy, says he is doing alot better and will be able to come home in a few weeks!! We ready bro! :biggrin: The power of prayer..Praise Jesus Christ the healer!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 18 2009, 04:00 PM~13317515
> *Just got a text from Tommy, says he is doing alot better and will be able to come home in a few weeks!! We ready bro!  :biggrin:  The power of prayer..Praise Jesus Christ the healer!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:53 PM~13262390
> *TOMMY helped me out a while ago with some gear problems i was having. hope you get even better homie
> *




x2 he helped me out alot when i first started on some lock up questions i was having homie posted his caprice and answered alot of my questions and put me in the right direction.hes doing good now thats great news lets hope he can get up out of there soon hospital food sucks :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13317515
> *Just got a text from Tommy, says he is doing alot better and will be able to come home in a few weeks!! We ready bro!  :biggrin:  The power of prayer..Praise Jesus Christ the healer!!
> *


Hell yea he text me yesterday. we were talking bout lowriding and shit and the homie is already offering to help / support me and the dude aint even out yet! BUMP for one of the lowriding community's best. It's sure nice to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

got a few texts from him, he seems to have high spirits.



i think everyone has made him feel all warm inside. :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

AWESOME MY HOMIE IS COMING AROUND NICE.TTT FOR TOMMY


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 09:58 AM~13324019
> *got a few texts from him, he seems to have high spirits.
> i think everyone has made him feel all warm inside. :biggrin:
> *




If Thats The Case, We've Done Too Much, There Was A Strict NO **** Policy Involved In His Recovery Plan... :biggrin: 


JK! Bump For Tommy... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 10:37 AM~13324646
> *If Thats The Case, We've Done Too Much, There Was A Strict NO **** Policy Involved In His Recovery Plan...  :biggrin:
> JK! Bump For Tommy... :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 19 2009, 09:37 AM~13324646
> *If Thats The Case, We've Done Too Much, There Was A Strict NO **** Policy Involved In His Recovery Plan...  :biggrin:
> JK! Bump For Tommy... :thumbsup:
> *



thats the first thing i thought lolol they must be better friend than me and him :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 07:58 AM~13324019
> *got a few texts from him, he seems to have high spirits.
> i think everyone has made him feel all warm inside. :biggrin:
> *



i think its the morphine drip he is on..hehe...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 03:40 AM~13334456
> *i think its the morphine drip he is on..hehe...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 12:40 AM~13334456
> *i think its the morphine drip he is on..hehe...
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

got a text reply from Tommy the other day... I was great to see he's in good spirits..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Mar 20 2009, 10:33 AM~13336264
> *got a text reply from Tommy the other day... I was great to see he's in good spirits..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 20 2009, 09:02 AM~13335465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that stuff feels GOOD..lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TALKED TOO TOMMY A BUNCH TODAY THEY GONNA TAKE THE ROD OUT HIS BACK ON FRIDAY ...AND THEY GONNA UNWIRE HIS JAW IN 2 WEEKS 
SO THE CRACKER IS GETTIN BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TOMMY SO PROUD AND HARD HEADED THAT WE TOOK UP $$
FOR HIM OBSESSION DID AND HE WON'T TAKE IT .....

AIN'T THAT SOME BS I KNOW THEY NEED IT BUT WHAT CAN U DO???


OH I KNOW WHAT I'M GONNA DO WHEN HE GETS BETTER 
KICK HIS ASS AND PUT HIM BACK IN HOSPITAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NAW BUT I'M SURE HE WILL READ THIS WHEN HE GETS BETTER 
SO I NEED TIO MISS WITH HIM LOL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2009, 08:05 PM~13367367
> *TOMMY SO PROUD AND HARD HEADED THAT WE TOOK UP $$
> FOR HIM OBSESSION DID AND HE WON'T TAKE IT .....
> 
> ...


shit go spend it on shit for him...if he aint willing to spend it himself..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 11:04 PM~13369746
> *shit go spend it on shit for him...if he aint willing to spend it himself..
> *



WELL HE IN DENVER RIGHT NOW SO AIN'T MUCH I CAN DO THIS MINUTE LOL


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Well, as usual Tommy does not want to accept help but always willing to help others. Just give it to his wife, she will know what to do. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13378829
> *WELL HE IN DENVER RIGHT NOW SO AIN'T MUCH I CAN DO THIS MINUTE LOL
> *


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13378829
> *WELL HE IN DENVER RIGHT NOW SO AIN'T MUCH I CAN DO THIS MINUTE LOL
> *


if he has family that hasnt been able to go see himuse the money to get them plane tickets.. Just keep it within the family


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 25 2009, 03:27 PM~13387080
> *
> *



you should print this topic out for him then mail it to him...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Sounds Like A Good Idea Kingfish, Unlike All That Other Hydro Junk You Talmbout... :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 25 2009, 05:21 PM~13388238
> *Sounds Like A Good Idea Kingfish, Unlike All That Other Hydro Junk You Talmbout... :roflmao:
> *



well i gotta have a good idea once a month atleast


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 23 2009, 10:05 PM~13367367
> *TOMMY SO PROUD AND HARD HEADED THAT WE TOOK UP $$
> FOR HIM OBSESSION DID AND HE WON'T TAKE IT .....
> 
> ...


 :0 i heard he really wanted one of them autotwirler rotisseries.....you know the good ones! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13394888
> *:0 i heard he really wanted one of them autotwirler rotisseries.....you know the good ones! :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I text him today to wish him luck on his surgery tomorrow. Dude seems really upbeat compared with when I first started texting him. Always good to hear from em.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13394888
> *:0 i heard he really wanted one of them autotwirler rotisseries.....you know the good ones! :biggrin:
> *



maybe he will let some of us who are kool borrow it hehe


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

I've known tha Cat for @ 8 years and have done some wheeln with him many times truly hated to hear what happend to him . T mane I wish ya the best And pray that you have a good speedy recovery and and will see ya this after noon.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2009, 01:34 AM~13403626
> *maybe he will let some of us who are kool borrow it hehe
> *


that would be SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 05:33 AM~13393641
> *well i gotta have a good idea once a month atleast
> *





Right Along With Your Period? :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 27 2009, 03:01 PM~13409061
> *Right Along With Your Period? :roflmao:
> *



THAT'S FUNNY I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE LOLOL


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 27 2009, 05:37 PM~13409303
> *THAT'S FUNNY I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE LOLOL
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Mar 27 2009, 06:07 PM~13410410
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's him did you see that roast they did on him that shit was funny as hell ;lol


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

We're still saying prayers f/ Tommy, until he's 100% again. I know from experience that when you have a physical mishap, it can play hell on your mind, especially if you're an energetic person, been there done that. I'm glad to hear that Tommy is in good spirits, which helps everything, even the physical recovery time. All these posts tell the tale of what an all-around good guy Tommy is.

"KEEP ON KEEPIN' ON!!!" TOMMY.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Mar 28 2009, 07:56 AM~13414449
> *We're still saying prayers f/ Tommy, until he's 100% again.  I know from experience that when you have a physical mishap, it can play hell on your mind, especially if you're an energetic person, been there done that.  I'm glad to hear that Tommy is in good spirits, which helps everything, even the physical recovery time.  All these posts tell the tale of what an all-around good guy Tommy is.
> 
> "KEEP ON KEEPIN' ON!!!" TOMMY.
> *


real talk!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Ttt get better tommy :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

so much love in here for the homie,im feelin all warm inside too :happysad:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

talked to tommy they didn't do the surgery because they say that he has 
an infection in his spien so i guess he ain't out the woods yet 
so keep your fingers crossed guys


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

That sux. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 27 2009, 07:34 PM~13411006
> *that's him did you see that roast they did on him that shit was funny as hell ;lol
> *



i loved it at the end when he told jeff foxworthy he made 30 million dollars lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13411006
> *that's him did you see that roast they did on him that shit was funny as hell ;lol
> *





:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

If anybody talks to tommy tell him I said whats up and that Im still bitchin about gas prices :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 07:02 AM~13429578
> *If anybody talks to tommy tell him I said whats up and that Im still bitchin about gas prices :angry:
> *



shit me too homie...they cant seem to make up their mind they go down and all of a sudden they creep back up...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

can you pm me his cell...
i would like to send him a text.........
jay...from Australia....
cheers...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 01:50 AM~13450595
> *shit me too homie...they cant seem to make up their mind they go down and all of a sudden they creep back up...
> *


thats how I 1st got to know him :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 1 2009, 05:49 AM~13451629
> *thats how I 1st got to know him :biggrin:
> *



he wants to know how your jb weld is doing 


i think on your frame right


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13459243
> *he wants to know how your jb weld is doing
> i think on your frame right
> *







JBOWNED! :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13459243
> *he wants to know how your jb weld is doing
> i think on your frame right
> *


hahaha ,fresh outta comma owned :roflmao: :roflmao: .................someone p/m me tommys #please


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:56 PM~13459243
> *he wants to know how your jb weld is doing
> i think on your frame right
> *


 :uh: 


tell him I got some JB Weld I'll send him, it will fix that splein right up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 2 2009, 01:03 AM~13461184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 2 2009, 08:26 AM~13462716
> *hahaha ,fresh outta comma owned :roflmao:  :roflmao: .................someone p/m me tommys #please
> *




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA...

:roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

423 -782-6322 I WOULDN'T THINK ANYONE WOULD PULL ANY STUPID SHIT WHILE HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL I HOPE :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THEY GONNA TRY AND TAKE THAT ROD OUT AGAIN TOMARROW IN THE AM


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13459243
> *he wants to know how your jb weld is doing
> i think on your frame right
> *



Oh the many useful uses of jbweld


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 02:33 PM~13466308
> *423 -782-6322  I WOULDN'T THINK ANYONE WOULD PULL ANY STUPID SHIT WHILE HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL I HOPE  :uh:
> *


Don't you guys be testing him naked pictures LOL


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 04:33 PM~13466308
> *423 -782-6322  I WOULDN'T THINK ANYONE WOULD PULL ANY STUPID SHIT WHILE HE IS IN THE HOSPITAL I HOPE  :uh:
> *


Im going to give him a call


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:0 I hope putting Tommy's number out there like this was not a mistake....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2009, 12:51 PM~13475703
> *Im going to give him a call
> *



TEXT HIM FUCKER HIS JAW IS BROKE :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Apr 3 2009, 12:53 PM~13475715
> *:0  I hope putting Tommy's number out there like this was not a mistake....
> *



THEY TOOK THE ROD OUT HIS BACK TODAY 
HIS GIRL SAID IT WAS COOL I THINK IT WELL BE OK


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2009, 06:09 PM~13477330
> *THEY TOOK THE ROD OUT HIS BACK TODAY
> HIS GIRL SAID IT WAS COOL I THINK IT WELL BE OK
> *





:thumbsup:





:angel:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2009, 06:07 PM~13477308
> *TEXT HIM FUCKER HIS JAW IS BROKE  :uh:
> *




:uh: 





JB Weld That Shit! :rofl:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2009, 09:15 PM~13479303
> *:uh:
> JB Weld That Shit! :rofl:
> *



damn fucker don't come visit me if i'm in the hospital ........


pinche mario :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Apr 3 2009, 12:53 PM~13475715
> *:0  I hope putting Tommy's number out there like this was not a mistake....
> *


garunteed if people start shit using his number or texing bullshit...it will get handled..theres too many people on here that either know tommy personally, professionally or just by his help thru here that someone will know someone...sometimes people make the mistake of forgetting where they are and forget that they make talk shit to someone in cali and live in chicago...and think that the person doestn know anyone out there....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 3 2009, 06:07 PM~13477308
> *TEXT HIM FUCKER HIS JAW IS BROKE  :uh:
> *


Well I didnt know :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 3 2009, 11:15 PM~13479303
> *:uh:
> JB Weld That Shit! :rofl:
> *


Give me his addy and I'll send him some :biggrin: Might be a bad Idea though..........he'll prolly break it again laughing when he opens the box :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 4 2009, 01:58 PM~13482717
> *Give me his addy and I'll send him some :biggrin:  Might be a bad Idea though..........he'll prolly break it again laughing when he opens the box :biggrin:
> *






Finally Something Funny And Useful From You... :roflmao:



Im All For It! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 4 2009, 09:01 PM~13485255
> *Finally Something Funny And Useful From You... :roflmao:
> Im All For It!  :biggrin:
> *



send him a couple tubes of it lol then someone send him a stick with a picture of a jaw wired shut and it should read SPONSORED BY JB WELD, FOR ALL YOUR NEEDS


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2009, 11:11 PM~13485319
> *send him a couple tubes of it lol then someone send him a stick with a picture of a jaw wired shut and it should read  SPONSORED BY JB WELD, FOR ALL YOUR NEEDS
> *





Bwahahahahhahahaha... And In The Card It Writes:



Hey, We Heard You Were Broke. 

<Looks Inside Box>

From Your Lay It Low Homies... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13486028
> *Bwahahahahhahahaha... And In The Card It Writes:
> Hey, We Heard You Were Broke.
> 
> ...


That's what homie should use the money that tommy wont take on then get the card and mail it to 1 layitlow member to sign the card and then that member Swiss the card to the next and so on and so forth then it will get back to fullyclownon and he can then mail the card and box of jb weld


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2009, 03:05 AM~13486811
> *That's what homie should use the money that tommy wont take on then get the card and mail it to 1 layitlow member to sign the card and then that member Swiss the card to the next and so on and so forth then it will get back to fullyclownon and he can then mail the card and box of jb weld
> *





That Has Disaster Written All Over It... Remember, This Is Lay It Low. Fawkers Forget To Wipe Their Ass, What Makes You Think Theyll Be Able To Mail Something?


Get Someone To Send Him A Nice Card And The JBWeld.... From: Scrilla, Fullyclownin, ETC....


:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 5 2009, 10:36 PM~13492521
> *That Has Disaster Written All Over It... Remember, This Is Lay It Low. Fawkers Forget To Wipe Their Ass, What Makes You Think Theyll Be Able To Mail Something?
> Get Someone To Send Him A Nice Card And The JBWeld.... From: Scrilla, Fullyclownin, ETC....
> :cheesy:
> *


Well I my send it to he actual people who care and wouldn't lag I. Something as important as that


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Tommy shot me a text yesterday eve, said finally had his back surgury and it went well...now onto walking again. He was in a great mood from the tone of the texts. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

if he can be textin he can be typing,buy his ass a laptop :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS...
MY PRAYERS GOES OUT TO TOMMY'S FAMILY...
HOPE THAT HE WAKES UP SOON AND BE ABLE TO WALK AGAIN.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i said to day that he might be able to go home next thursday 
from denver


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:16 PM~13532115
> *i said to day that he might be able to go home next thursday
> from denver
> *



good then someone can prop his ass up infront of a computer or laptop so we can bust his balls next


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 9 2009, 09:16 PM~13532115
> *i said to day that he might be able to go home next thursday
> from denver
> *


thats awesome :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Just texed Tommy. It was a great idea to put his number on the forum. I know he must be bombed w/ texts. It'll put him in good spirits and help him to recover quicker. 
We're still praying f/ him, it's a family effort that Tommy deserves. He was nothing but way helpful and super good hearted when dealing w/ me and it can't be over-looked. It's the thing that the world lacks now days, w/ not even "honor among thieves" anymore. WTF?
TTT Tommy, get well real fast.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Apr 12 2009, 06:46 AM~13552032
> *Just texed Tommy.  It was a great idea to put his number on the forum.  I know he must be bombed w/ texts.  It'll put him in good spirits and help him to recover quicker.
> We're still praying f/ him, it's a family effort that Tommy deserves.  He was nothing but way helpful and super good hearted when dealing w/ me and it can't be over-looked.  It's the thing that the world lacks now days, w/ not even "honor among thieves" anymore.  WTF?
> TTT Tommy, get well real fast.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hell yea i talked to him over the weekend too, seems really upbeat. Gotta help to know we're all pullin for him.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing better. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

WE SHOULD DO A BENEFIT B-B-QUE, SHOW ETC FOR HIM. GOES FOR A HELLA GOOD CAUSE. ANYBODY HAVE ANY IDEAS??


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i'm down for this but it needs to be a little later in the year.... so i can at least bring my ride.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 14 2009, 12:39 PM~13572993
> *i'm down for this but it needs to be a little later in the year.... so i can at least bring my ride.
> *



we should do it near his house or he will be at the obsession fest 
on sept. 27th near atl even if i have to go pick him up 
mabe we could do something there for him???


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

he was already talking to me about coming down there for that. i'm trying to get my car done for that reason. like i said i'm down.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13574331
> *:cheesy:
> *



WHAT YOU CHEESIN FOR YOU NO YOU WILL BE THERE :biggrin: 




YEA SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 14 2009, 04:45 PM~13574379
> *WHAT YOU CHEESIN FOR YOU NO YOU WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> YEA SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE
> *





:h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 14 2009, 02:27 PM~13574166
> *he was already talking to me about coming down there for that. i'm trying to get my car done for that reason. like i said i'm down.
> *



well since im not where close to that location..if and when u do see him give him a swift kick in the ass (be gentle) tell him its from me...then wink at him...lol


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 14 2009, 01:25 PM~13574153
> *we should do it near his house or he will be at the obsession fest
> on sept. 27th  near atl even if i have to go pick him up
> mabe we could do something there for him???
> *


 :0 DAT WOULD BE A WEEK AFTER MY BIRFDAY AND THE DAY OF MY WIFE'S BIRFDAY :cheesy: DOUBLE PARTY FOR ME THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TOMMY JUST TOLD ME TO TELL EVERYONE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT 
AND EVERYTHING EVERYONE HAS DONE AND ALL THE TEXT HE SAID IT MAKE TIME GO BY ALOT FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:biggrin: A benefit BBQ would be cool, whatever happens I'm down!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

good to hear he is doing better ,i kinda miss having him on the board with his smart ass comments./ get better soon tommy.........and i notice this isnt pinned any longer


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

that's a damn shame it's not pinned. bump for Tommy.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 15 2009, 09:31 AM~13581681
> *that's a damn shame it's not pinned. bump for Tommy.
> *


they let it chill at the top for a while,cant really be mad :biggrin:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

haven't been in here in awhile, glad to hear he is doing better 

TTT


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 15 2009, 09:38 AM~13581698
> *they let it chill at the top for a while,cant really be mad :biggrin:
> *


def not mad at all.... it was really nice to have it there when he was real sick, now that he's getting better everyday the rest of us can put in some work keeping it up top.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 15 2009, 09:45 AM~13581728
> *def not mad at all.... it was really nice to have it there when he was real sick, now that he's getting better everyday the rest of us can put in some work keeping it up top.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

glad hes doing better


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well not being pinned is like coming out of critical care. :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

UP....UP....TTT!! Praise God for Tommy's fast recovery, can't wait to bust his chops again... :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i think more people get on here with it not bein pinned 
ttt for tenn,s # 1 cracker lolol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Glad my homie is doing better.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

ive been to nashville like 4 times in the past month.. and ive thought bout tommy every time ive been thru.. im goin thru again this weekend if anybody needs anything dropped off.. i gotta cut thru johnson city to hit the i81


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

:biggrin: 

glad he's doin good. I'll get a better feeling every time I see this thread now


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt for our homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 15 2009, 11:32 AM~13582418
> *well not being pinned is like coming out of critical care.  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 15 2009, 01:46 PM~13585191
> *i think more people get on here with it not bein pinned
> ttt for tenn,s # 1 cracker lolol
> *


 I do think that Tommy being "pinned" at all showed him big respect, I mean even the site itself is down f/ him, can't beat that. How many peepz have been pinned at all any time lately, I mean they're "pinning f/ dollars" and Tommy was "pinned f/ BEING TOMMY." Now how cool is that? TTT Tommy.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

he ok for a cracker :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 16 2009, 08:17 PM~13598508
> *he ok for a cracker :biggrin:
> *


eeeeh :thumbsdown:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

morning bump :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Friday Bump......... :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 16 2009, 08:05 PM~13599499
> *eeeeh  :thumbsdown:
> *



damn you don't like crackers either


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Apr 16 2009, 08:13 PM~13598489
> *I do think that Tommy being "pinned" at all showed him big respect, I mean even the site itself is down f/ him, can't beat that.  How many peepz have been pinned at all any time lately, I mean they're "pinning  f/ dollars" and Tommy was "pinned  f/ "BEING TOMMY."  Now how cool is that?  TTT Tommy.
> *


well said. bump cuz i been slackin!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt
tommy...
this is my sunday....in Australia.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 17 2009, 07:39 PM~13609168
> *damn you don't like crackers either
> *





:no:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 19 2009, 02:07 AM~13619364
> *:no:
> *


What are you talkin about...... you dont like crackers either unless they buy a raffle ticket :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Back to page 1. Hope things continue in a positive direction.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 19 2009, 06:28 PM~13624494
> *Back to page 1. Hope things continue in a positive direction.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 14 2009, 01:25 PM~13574153
> *we should do it near his house or he will be at the obsession fest
> on sept. 27th  near atl even if i have to go pick him up
> mabe we could do something there for him???
> *









Is there an official Time & Date set - I will make the trip down............... This time frame works for me


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 17 2009, 07:39 PM~13609168
> *damn you don't like crackers either
> *


 :no: :yes:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 19 2009, 11:06 AM~13620567
> *What are you talkin about...... you dont like crackers either unless they buy a raffle ticket :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

bump for tommy!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me. 

i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i will go into detail later so you guys know exactly what all happened and the complete story :happysad:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Apr 22 2009, 06:31 AM~13652425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea! I know a lot of people were prayin for ya, and I know I for 1 am REAL fucking glad to see this post and let me be first to say welcome back homie. :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good to see your back bro! Thank God bro!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Apr 22 2009, 06:31 AM~13652425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see you back under your old screen name.......its just like old times :cheesy: :biggrin: Glad your better :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:31 AM~13652425
> *WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me.
> 
> i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!
> *


super glad to have you back tommy!!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: great to see you back homie.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks guys.... 

i was texting perry when he told me he started this topic and it was even pinned............... i said "wow i must be pretty important"..... he said "well cracker, you may be important but you was never pretty" 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:44 AM~13653405
> *thanks guys....
> 
> i was texting perry when he told me he started this topic and it was even pinned............... i said "wow i must be pretty important"..... he said "well cracker, you may be important but you was never pretty"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:44 AM~13653405
> *thanks guys....
> 
> i was texting perry when he told me he started this topic and it was even pinned............... i said "wow i must be pretty important"..... he said "well cracker, you may be important but you was never pretty"
> ...


id say "special" :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wow:


Its The Man Of The Hour... Fawking Tommy. :biggrin: 




:wave:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Good to see you're in good spirits, welcome back.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 AM~13652425
> *WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me.
> 
> i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!
> *



what a dick!!!!!!!! :rant: :rant: :h5: hey tell them what you told me you did the other day lololololhahahahahahaheheheheheheheh


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 AM~13652425
> *WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me.
> 
> i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!
> *


whhhhat up Tommy!!...glad to see u are back and able to get on LIL and stuff... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 01:17 PM~13656689
> *what a dick!!!!!!!! :rant:  :rant:  :h5: hey tell them what you told me you did the other day lololololhahahahahahaheheheheheheheh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lets dont go there big cracker... but you know you would of done the same :0 after i told you that i was like... i will never hear the end of that  :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13653548
> *id say "special"  :cheesy:
> *


and have the papers to prove it :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Scrilla+Apr 22 2009, 08:02 AM~13653585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13657830
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lets dont go there big cracker... but you know you would of done the same  :0  after i told you that i was like... i will never hear the end of that    :biggrin:
> *



YEA I WOULD SAY SO LOLOLOLYOUFUCKEDUPHOMIELOLOLOLOL


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Welcome back Tommy. I never spoke with you but I learned a lot from your posts and you were always a class act!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Whats up Tommy? Glad to see you back on here and in good spirits


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Glad to see you back homie


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 22 2009, 06:24 PM~13658110
> *YEA I WOULD SAY SO LOLOLOLYOUFUCKEDUPHOMIELOLOLOLOL
> *


well its no fun if the rest of us cant make fun of him too! out him!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 22 2009, 07:48 PM~13660178
> *well its no fun if the rest of us cant make fun of him too! out him!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wish i could because this some good shit lololol

i'll save it for a rainy day .......never know when you might need it with this guy :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well maybe now you can finally shake that "over rated" title you were sporting there for a while. :biggrin: 

Glad your doing better.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

good to see your back!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Glad to see you back Tommy and sorry for the loss of your friend. :angel: I think we should all pitch in and buy him a bubble so his ass will quit getting hurt. :rofl:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

suuuuup dooooooooooo ????????????????????


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Apr 22 2009, 03:52 PM~13658388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. "good spirits" is almost all i have left 



> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin+Apr 22 2009, 06:16 PM~13659837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro..... kakalak first called me over rated... i kind of thought it fit me well :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by TAIB+Apr 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13662776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup bro? i got something i need to talk to you about.. i will hit you up when i get things in order.....it may bring a few bucks your way


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good seeing you on here again homie. Glad you are better. Best wishes and prayers to you.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 23 2009, 03:43 AM~13664153
> *Good seeing you on here again homie.  Glad you are better.  Best wishes and prayers to you.
> *


thanks bro.. how did the move go. you all setup and rollin now?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 05:52 AM~13664175
> *thanks bro.. how did the move go. you all setup and rollin now?
> *


What happened to your screename?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 23 2009, 03:58 AM~13664192
> *What happened to your screename?
> *


 :uh: you should know :scrutinize: 




its all good now though. i registered this time on my personal laptop and this is the only PC i will EVER use to log on with... lol


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

My dude welcome back man, glad to see u here and hear that U're doing way much better than before wish u a speed ercovery to a 110% :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Welcome back bro!! I know I'm late but I thank God that you are back with us bro!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros+Apr 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13664809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ERIC my brother... hows it going? i finally got my pop corn chicken :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Ahh homie we still on to kick it when things are settled at the crib right? The popcorn chicken is on me this time when I roll through!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Apr 24 2009, 10:32 AM~13675872
> *Ahh homie we still on to kick it when things are settled at the crib right?  The  popcorn chicken is on me this time when I roll through!!  :biggrin:
> *


im poor and want popcorn chicken,any sugestions?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 03:31 AM~13652425
> *WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me.
> 
> i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!
> *


 :cheesy: 

HOPE ALL IS WELL MY FRIEND.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 06:52 AM~13664175
> *thanks bro.. how did the move go. you all setup and rollin now?
> *


Yes I am all moved in just don't have my garage set up the way I want it just yet.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 04:25 PM~13658131
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  :cheesy:
> *



where you at cracker ???


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

good to see you back on the road to recovery and home.....  
now hurry up and get better so you can get your 60 on the bumper.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
jay...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13688724
> *good to see you back on the road to recovery and home.....
> now hurry up and get better so you can get your 60 on the bumper.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Sup Jay, Hows thing down under going...Heard the is some shows soon for you guys???

Tommy ,sorry to jump topic  ...But Glad to see your doin good homie. Stay up brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13689552
> *Sup Jay, Hows thing down under going...Heard the is some shows soon for you guys???
> 
> Tommy ,sorry to jump topic  ...But Glad to see your doin good homie. Stay up brother.... :biggrin:
> *


hey ron....how you goin..... i'll hit you up looks like i'll be in town soon.... how far are you from tony?
as for the show...yeah it's in the works, lots of works...... have to finish building 2 cars and org. this show.... oh shit i forgot i have to drive trucks to put food in my kids mouth.... :0 
all good... i met paul k at the meet we had last month, crazy fucker drove your old suburban 9 hours to get to us with no road registration, cops would have fried his ass if they caught him..
sorry tommy... fucker i know you are far, for me to come visit you... how far from l.a are you tommy.....?
jay...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh DAMN, Tommy. Just came from church w/ my daughter and saying prayers f/ all the passed-on and sick peepz I know ( not the mentally sick-assez I know as there are too many of them and they just don't want help LOL!). I went to this topic and "here you are." WOW! Sure glad to see that you're " back, back on the block."
Yesterday I had the brother of a very close friend of mine who I grew up w/ in New York come by here to my house. Last time I saw this guy, he was 10 and I was 18, I'm now 52. The car pulls up to the front of my house, I go out and ask, "What can I do f/ you?" I mean he's infront of MY house. This big freakin' 300 pound Italian guy tells me, "I'm lookin' f/ trouble." I said, "Where do I know you from?" 'Cause I know this guy is messin' w/ me. Then he says, "Do you remember Rippostella?" I damn near fell down on the ground as I recognized him immediately. Now, today I see you online. WTF!!! WOO!!! Some real shit goin' down this weekend!!! Things like this don't happen but maybe one time, and this happened to be it.
TTT Tommy! Remember, we're still pullin' f/ ya', we're all in it together.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 AM~13652425
> *WOW i don't even know were to start. so many people to thank, the list would literally take all day. its been a rough six months.. nothing like staring death in the face to really humble a guy. LIL is the best group of people in the world though. i received so many get well wishes and prayers it really did mean the world to me.
> 
> i got home late last night/early morning. and am still reading through this topic i am going to be stuck in the bed for a while so i guess you guys will be seeing my post often lol a lot of catching up to do. MAN i really missed my LIL homies.. i will post more later but for now. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL YOU GUYS and RIP to my good friend Jon Mitchel who's life was lost in the wreck!
> *



dayum homie glad to see youve gotten enough energy to read thru everything that was in this forum..i was on my best behavior i swear...lol..thru the road ahead of adversities it will only make you stronger and thru tragedies it will make people become closer..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey Bossman, Tommy has the hookup on the popcorn chicken, he gets a volume discount...lol 

Where you at Tommy Boy? :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 PM~13701887
> *Hey Bossman, Tommy has the hookup on the popcorn chicken, he gets a volume discount...lol
> 
> Where you at Tommy Boy?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i think hes been keeping that secret from me intentionaly  :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ANYBODY HEARD FROM THIS FOOL ???


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Did the topic go dead since Tommy gave a reply? Still pullin' f/ you Tommy. Was great to see you online two weeks back, but I'm still waiting f/ you to get back to the shop, w/ some more great fabrications. Still praying f/ you and yours...


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

What up Duuu ???????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

AIN'T SURE WHAT HAPPENED TO TOMMY HE AIN'T BEEN ON HERE 
AND WHEN I TEXT HIM I DON'T GET NO REPLY????

IT'S LIKE 4 HOURS TO HIS HOUSE CAN'T REALLY JUST UP AND MAKE A TRIP 
BEEN TO BUSY :angry:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

hope all is good, anyone live near him.....?
crazy fucker prob. back in the garage...... :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

im curious too,i sure hope he is all good.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Anyone heard from Tommy? He is not responding to my texts  

We need to keep praying for our brother everyone... :angel:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea i hadn't heard from him in awhile and so i text him last night.... haven't heard back. 

i hope he is doing ok. you know we didn't forget about him on here!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 12 2009, 04:50 AM~13851812
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

someones gonna have to put a foot up his ass...anyone call instead of text? might have not paid the cell phone bill or lost it


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I just noiced that "Classic Customs" is labeled as "Unregistered" 




WTF


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe I was seeing a different classic customs ........... WTF


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 13 2009, 12:16 AM~13871061
> *Maybe I was seeing a different classic customs ........... WTF
> *


He's still registered.It says he was last active on May 11 2009 but he didnt make any posts so hopefully all is well with him.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Called Tommy today and left a message. Also sent a text....I really hope he is doing ok.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

It's great that everyone is reaching out to Tommy. I know from the small accident I had afew years back that things like this change that person's life and their family's life forever, was just discussing that w/ the safety guy on our job site. You don't realize it as much until you look back, after the fact, and are able to look at things objectively, instead of subjectively as everything is going on at that time. 
The fam and I still pray f/ Tommy each day as I know f/ a fact that he and his are going through some real shit, even though Tommy is getting better. The positive vibes that we all feel are what makes him get better quicker. My opinion is that the positiveness travels to where it's supposed to go, in this case to Tommy and his. The old saying "what goes around, comes around" means just that, and isn't just an old saying that doesn't mean shit. One big circle.
Hope Tommy drops us a line when he can. In the mean time and inbetween time, let's keep the positive vibes flowing.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@May 14 2009, 06:53 AM~13882610
> *It's great that everyone is reaching out to Tommy.  I know from the small accident I had afew years back that things like this change that person's life and their family's life forever, was just discussing that w/ the safety guy on our job site.  You don't realize it as much until you look back, after the fact, and are able to look at things objectively, instead of subjectively as everything is going on at that time.
> The fam and I still pray f/ Tommy each day as I know f/ a fact that he and his are going through some real shit, even though Tommy is getting better.  The positive vibes that we all feel are what makes him get better quicker.  My opinion is that the positiveness travels to where it's supposed to go, in this case to Tommy and his.  The old saying "what goes around, comes around"  means just that, and isn't just an old saying that doesn't mean shit.  One big circle.
> Hope Tommy drops us a line when he can.  In the mean time and inbetween time, let's keep the positive vibes flowing.
> *


what
i live my life like that allday everyday!!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 14 2009, 05:36 AM~13882804
> *what
> i live my life like that allday everyday!!!
> *


 Hey! We're ALL in it together!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

bump for Tommy! hope all is well bro! just trying to sending some positive energy your may mang!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Does anyone know what is going on with Tommy? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@May 19 2009, 01:41 PM~13933640
> *Does anyone know what is going on with Tommy?  :dunno:
> *


no clue,but damn i hope everything is ok for the homie


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah i noticed his ID was back up like normal a while back,now it says unregistered AGAIN...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 19 2009, 12:55 PM~13935432
> *yeah i noticed his ID was back up like normal a while back,now it says unregistered AGAIN...
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 19 2009, 03:55 PM~13935432
> *yeah i noticed his ID was back up like normal a while back,now it says unregistered AGAIN...
> *


2 diffrerant accounts,same name just spelled diff...one he had unregistered because he was beefin with a mod,the other is still valid


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone heard from him?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt :cheesy: where ya at man....


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@May 20 2009, 09:19 AM~13945214
> *Anyone heard from him?
> *



not a word shit i just don't know what to say ???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13950614
> *not a word shit i just don't know what to say ???
> *


  lets hope for the best,and support him just incase


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 20 2009, 05:28 PM~13950675
> *  lets hope for the best,and support him just incase
> *


 I'm w/ that "bossman." When things happen, one tends to concentrate on the problems at hand and let all the extras go. I've done it myself. Let's just keep up the same positive vibes and make sure Tommy receives them like he's been doing. When he has time and is able to contact us, he will. 
My best to you guys who stay on the job!!!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

We waiting to hear from you Big Tom :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

he text me this morning... i told him we were all wondering wtf he was doin.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

tommy just wanted me post and let everyone know that hbe had to turn his internets off for a bit but that he could see posts on his phone just couldnt post back. he says thanks for the well wishes and he is getting around better now.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 24 2009, 12:43 PM~13983584
> *tommy just wanted me post and let everyone know that hbe had to turn his internets off for a bit but that he could see posts on his phone just couldnt post back. he says thanks for the well wishes and he is getting around better now.
> *


well thats good to know hes aight atleast.

i bet that his wife turned it off cuz he wouldnt stay off layitlow and it was effecting his healing :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13983584
> *tommy just wanted me post and let everyone know that hbe had to turn his internets off for a bit but that he could see posts on his phone just couldnt post back. he says thanks for the well wishes and he is getting around better now.
> *


That's good.I was beginning to think things had taken a turn for the worst.Glad he's alright. :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Glad so see Tommy is ok... :biggrin: Praise God!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Got to face it; all the positiveness is helping Tommy get better quicker. He doesn't have to communicate w/ us online. He's getting the vibes in the form of life's energy, relayed to him from each and all of us, and it's doing him all the good. It's the "way of the world." It's all about goodness and people being sincere and caring about one another. We have to think and do on that higher plane. We're all connected and you pick your path. We all picked the positive path f/ Tommy and he's continuing to get better. What goes around, comes around.
TTT Let's keep it up.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Still got the vibes goin' out to you, Tommy. We know you have your mind on getting better. Don't worry about gettin' w/ us, but about gettin' yourself back up to snuff. We're all pullin' f/ you, remember, we're all in this together. TTT always!!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Still pullin' f/ you, Tommy. No need to reply until you have plenty of time and have the piece of mind f/ it, we're all still in it together. TTT Brother, always!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Heard from Tommy, he is doing well and just healing and taking it slow. This is another testimony of the power of PRAYER and God's healing being manifested. :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

'85Regal, I'm really no holy roller, but the fact you mentioned is true, according to scientific research. That's why I always call it "positive vibes" as they reach out and make a big big difference. Glad to hear Tommy is on the "up and up." Like I said, whether we like it or not, "we're all in it together." It's all interdependent like a hydraulic set-up.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

I hear what you are saying Jimmy and I will leave it at that. I get your point as well about us all being connected like a Juice Setup. I really like that analogy. :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Still w/ you, Tommy. This note is just to let you know that you're "not forgotten." Keep on pushin' on w/ therapy in every way. It's important to push and keep that positive attitude. You always have a spot here, respect and back-up. Keepin' it low, stay up!


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Up top for Big Tom Callahan, we with you every step of the way.... :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

...after blowing my hip apart a number of years back, I was in a wheel chair f/ about three months and then a walker f/ another three months, that was after I spent three weeks in the hospital first in traction and then recovering from surgery, and before I was in physical and occupational therapy f/ six months. I quickly felt fortunate that I had such a small problem after seeing even young people who had lost arms, legs, feet, hands, peeps completely crippled up and told that they wouldn't walk again (but one did) etc. And seeing people f/ example learning to use a mechanical hand to pick up and install small screws into threaded holes. I ended up helping alot of people who were in much worse shape than I was, and inturn got help from them doing certain things. It was enlightening to say the least, and makes you re-prioritize your life and you inturn get a different and better out-look on the world as a whole. These things are life-changing experiences, not good physically, but very educational(in SOOOO many ways) experience-wise to do w/ life itself. I know that Tommy is and has been going through this very thing and could give us some real insight on life right now, as Tommy has a good head f/ understanding life and it's ups and downs.
We know what's taking up your time, Tommy, and it's cool. Just know that we're still pulling f/ you, all in it together. TTT Bro, got your back. Stay up always.


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Jun 18 2009, 04:37 AM~14226054
> *...after blowing my hip apart a number of years back, I was in a wheel chair f/ about three months and then a walker f/ another three months, that was after I spent three weeks in the hospital first in traction and then recovering from surgery, and before I was in physical and occupational therapy f/ six months.  I quickly felt fortunate that I had such a small problem after seeing even young people who had lost arms, legs, feet, hands, peeps completely crippled up and told that they wouldn't walk again (but one did) etc.  And seeing people f/ example learning to use a mechanical hand to pick up and install small screws into threaded holes.  I ended up helping alot of people who were in much worse shape than I was, and inturn got help from them doing certain things.  It was enlightening to say the least, and makes you re-prioritize your life and you inturn get a different and better out-look on the world as a whole.  These things are life-changing experiences, not good physically, but very educational(in SOOOO many ways) experience-wise to do w/ life itself.  I know that Tommy is and has been going through this very thing and could give us some real insight on life right now, as Tommy has a good head f/ understanding life and it's ups and downs.
> We know what's taking up your time, Tommy, and it's cool.  Just know that we're still pulling f/ you, all in it together.  TTT Bro, got your back.  Stay up always.
> *


 :thumbsup: Real talk bro!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Still wit' ya' Tommy, hope all is going well. All the positive vibes are still going out. Stay up!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Jun 28 2009, 01:03 PM~14320482
> *Still wit' ya' Tommy, hope all is going well.  All the positive vibes are still going out.  Stay up!!!
> *


yeah i hope he's doing well


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Still wit' ya' Tommy. Keep the chin up and get back "in the groove." TTT.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i'm good now. thanks everyone for everything.  really means alot.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:02 AM~14691173
> *i'm good now. thanks everyone for everything.    really means alot.
> *


really good to see ya back online bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:h5: :wave:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Heard from Tommy the other day in an email. He's semi "back on the block" but still movin' alittle slow, atleast f/ the next few minutes. Seems in good spirits and as always, has that positive outlook on things. 
So, TTT Tommy! Keep on keepin' on.
Let's keep the thread going and drop afew words when you get a minute. Tommy isn't completely out of the woods yet.
Remember, we're all in "this" together. "What goes around, comes around" works in the positive direction also.


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD TO HEAR GOOD THINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP YAH HAT ON TOMMY!!!!!!!!
FROM OBSESSION C.C


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Clean out your inbox Callahan!! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Aug 20 2009, 06:18 AM~14825369
> *Clean out your inbox Callahan!!  :biggrin:
> *


just did bro. 

thanks to you i have several people calling me tom callahan :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

Awesome! :h5:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------

